# RackBank Datacenters Announces Cyber Monday Deal 2015



## Rackbank (Dec 1, 2015)

*RackBank is offering Flat 30% OFF for LIFETIME on Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 Dedicated Server to all the newly registered users.*


After Black Friday Deal, RackBank datacenters has announced another deal for this Thanksgiving season, *Cyber Monday Deal 2015 *for high-


performance cheap dedicated servers *till 1 Dec, 2015*.

In this 3-days offer, RackBank is offering *Flat 30% OFF for LIFETIME* on *Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 Dedicated Server* to all the newly registered users.

RackBank datacenter supports businesses with its powerful dedicated server hosting to accelerate the performance of their critical business applications and websites. It is the most affordable data center service provider located in Indore, India having diverse client base round the globe across almost all industries.

Here are the details ofthehigh-end technical specifications of *Intel Xeon 1230 E3 v3 Dedicated Server.

Technology-* Haswell

*Bandwidth-* 5TB

*Hard Disk Drive(HDD)-* 2X1 TB SATA */* 2x128 GB SSD

*CPU-* Xeon E3 (4 cores/ 8 threads)

*RAM-* 16GB DDR3

*Frequency-* 3.7 GHz

Use COUPONcode*: CMON30*

To explore further details, go to- https://www.rackbank.com/in/cyber-monday/dedicated-servers/

*Terms and conditions for RackBank Cyber Monday Deal 2015:

1.     This offer is valid for newly registered users only.

2.     The offer is valid for 28,29-30 Nov & 1 Dec 2015 only.

3.     Only one offer will be valid at a time.

4.     The offer discount 30% will be applicable on recurring amount.

*About RackBank*

RackBank is a premium data center provider in India offering comprehensive data center services with Tier-3 data center standards. Its chief services includes Dedicated server Hosting (Managed and Unmanaged), Colocation as a Service, Disaster Recovery as a Service, Platform as a Service, Private Cloud Services and Backup as a Service.


----------



## drmike (Dec 1, 2015)

Datacenter?


Locations geographically?


----------



## Rackbank (Dec 2, 2015)

drmike said:


> Datacenter?
> 
> 
> Locations geographically?



Rackbank DataCenter is located in Central India.


Please visit to know in detail-


https://www.rackbank.com/datacenter.html


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 2, 2015)

Hm.  I just saw this deal now.  Was interested in looking more into it.


Do you guys happen to have a test IP?  


Also what would the total cost be with the promotion code?


----------



## Rackbank (Dec 2, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Hm.  I just saw this deal now.  Was interested in looking more into it.
> 
> 
> Do you guys happen to have a test IP?
> ...



Hello,


This is the test IP you can use- 103.27.232.9


And please visit the website https://www.rackbank.com/ to do a Live Chat so that we will explain you in chat the details about this offer and of our another latest "DECEMBER SERVER OFFER" too.


Thank You


----------

